# Tires for 67 GTO with 15" Rally 2 wheels



## Mike O’Neill (Feb 5, 2019)

My new-to-me 67 GTO has 15x7 Rally 2 wheels with G70-15 Firestone bias redlines all around. 4" backspacing. The front tires come within 1/4" of the back of the wheel opening, when steered slightly to one side. And I know they rub there sometimes because I can hear it and see little scuff marks. I'd like to replace these with Coker redline radials. Can anyone verify that 215/70R15 would work? I'll run the same size all 4 wheels.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, G70-15 has an overall tire height of 27.5", the 215/70R15 is 26.8" tall and the 215/65R15 is 26" tall. 

You should be ok with the 215/70r15


----------



## Mike O’Neill (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I had previously read many forum posts without finding the specific answer I was looking for, but you gave me just the info I needed. Anyway the 215/70R15 redlines are installed and I love them.


----------

